

Node.js in Hungary – a community in the making - gergelyke
https://medium.com/p/a612cc8f17fd

======
attilagyongyosi
As a Hungarian developer with two Node based small side projects so far, it is
nice to see something like this :) Too bad I don't live in Budapest. Keep this
up! :)

